# apex controller I/O port help



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Folks

For those who have a apex controller I am looking to have Tunze Osmolator connected to the I/O switch to log every time the pump turns on and off.

I think a relay would do the trick however I am not sure has anyone else tried something like this?


----------

